# Just wanted to say hi



## DWIPump (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello,

My name is Dan.  I am 28yrs old.  I have been lifting for about 5yrs, BUT I have just started to get "real" serious.  I think I was just going through the motions for about 4yrs.  I am 6'0 and weigh 230 and my BF is a true 14%(I know, I am fat ).  I use to weigh 263! Ouch!!!  But I have buckled down and I am dieting hard!  I lift 5 days a week and Cardio 3days a week.  Supplement wise, I have never juiced, I have played with prohormones(1 cycle of 1-T,1-ad 10wks).  I am currently taking BCAAs, Glut, Multi-Vit, EFA, Fat loss supp.  I am hopin to be under 10% sometime in September.  I have all of my measurements but that is to much info .  Well, once again hello and I look forward to learning alot from all of you.

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi, Welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Dan!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome!!!


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey Dan, good stats - 14% is not "fat" - many males are easily above that.


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks Mudge,

I know that 14% is alright, just not the 7% I would like to be. 
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 12, 2003)

7% will take some serious dieting!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2003)

10% would be a good number I think, but everyone is different in how much muscle they can retain when you start getting below 8%.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey dan just wanted to say hello


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2003)

DWIPump, welcome to IM!


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks everybody for making me feel welcome.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

welcome, Dan-
what do you do @ Scott, AFB?


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 13, 2003)

*Scott AFB*

I am a computer guy.  Are you in the AF?  I noticed that you are at Col. Springs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

was.....cop. Now work in the AFSPC NOSC...Network Defense..


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 13, 2003)

That cool, I have been in for 10yrs.  I am gettin ready to PCS in Jan to Lackland AFB going to be a MTL.  I hate sitting behind a desk all day like I do now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

sweet!
I sit behind this computer for 12 ata  time....
sux....


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 13, 2003)

I can't even think about 12 hours behind a computer!! Ouch. I feel for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

I wish I could feel my butt......


----------



## Mudge (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> was.....cop. Now work in the AFSPC NOSC...Network Defense..



You got to any cons? Recognize where I stole my name from?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

sorry, mudge..you lost me..was AF cop..not 'real one'....


----------



## Mudge (Jul 13, 2003)

Con = conferences, "Dr." Mudge was not a criminal  he is a computer security guru, formerly of L0pht now with @Stake.


----------

